
Powers of Ten [video] - coderholic
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0fKBhvDjuy0&feature=youtu.be
======
coderholic
An amazing journey from the distant edges of the universe (10^24) right down
to subatomic particles (10^-16). A great demonstration of orders of magnitude,
and a reminder of how small a part of space (both big and small) we occupy.

"This lonely scene, the galaxies like dust, is what most of space looks like.
This emptiness is normal. The richness of our own neighborhood is the
exception." \- at 100 million light years

